# Icelandic: Past tense confusions



## ShakeyX

Okay I am going to go under the assumption for the most part both in english and icelandic, when you use the construction "I was doing something" (dont know technical jargon, maybe someone can fill me in) but its used as a story telling device, as in... I was doing this, when this happened... or "HEY I was reading that (when you took it from me)".

So now if my assumption is correct... ég var að kaupa eitthvað þegar... is the same as the english I was buying something when... BOOM
ég keypti eitthvað í morgun... I bought something this morning...

Okay now if all of this is correct, why when people fart are they always saying "ég var að prumpa" instead of "ég prumpaði (rétt áðan)".

And on another related note where this "var" could come in use, but not sure.... how do you tell the difference between the past and present of the verb SENDA.

Ég sendi það þér... (I will send that to you -or- I sent that to you).

MMhmmm


----------



## Silver_Biscuit

Often if someone _var_ að gera eitthvað instead of someone _gerði_ eitthvað, it means that it literally just happened, or happened a very short time ago. Not necessarily of course, as in your example with the shop. But in the case of _prumpa_, _ég var að prumpa_ means _I just farted_. Don't know what sort of people you're hanging out with, I'm guessing maybe children?

In the case of _Ég sendi þér það_ (you got the indirect and direct objects the wrong way round there), of course if there's no other context it is impossible to tell what tense the verb is in. Luckily, the context will practically always make this obvious in actual usage. If you told someone that "Ég _var_ að senda þér það", you'd be saying "I _just_ sent you that".


----------



## Nemabrincar

Oft segir fólk ekki nútíð og þátíð "að senda" á sama hátt. Margir segja (og jafnvel skrifa) "Ég sen*t*i þér pakkann í gær" og "Ég sen*d*i þér pakkann á morgun/í dag". Þetta er augljóslega ekki talið rétt en er að breytast.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Nemabrincar said:


> Oft segir fólk ekki nútíð og þátíð "að senda" á sama hátt. Margir segja (og jafnvel skrifa) "Ég sen*t*i þér pakkann í gær" og "Ég sen*d*i þér pakkann á morgun/í dag". Þetta er augljóslega ekki talið rétt en er að breytast.



Hvað áttu við hérna?
Ef það eru ekki til rödduð lokhljóð í (opinbera) íslenska hljóðkerfinu og þessi hljóð eru aðgreind með fráblæstri - þ.e.a.s þau eru í fyllidreifingu - þá myndir þú segja að það þetta sé líkt eða snúist kannski um einhvers konar linmælt mállýskubundið framburðareinkenni? Í þessum mun sem þú nefndir hver eru hljóðfræðilegu atriðin sem einkenna þessa aðgreiningu?


----------



## Nemabrincar

Alxmrphi said:


> Hvað áttu við hérna?
> Ef það er ekki til rödduð lokhljóð í (opinbera) íslenska hljóðkerfinu og þessi hljóð eru aðgreind með fráblæstri - þ.e.a.s þau eru í fyllidreifingu - þá myndir þú segja að það þetta sé líkt eða snúist kannski um einhvers konar linmælt mállýskubundið framburðareinkenni? Í þessum mun sem þú nefndir hver eru hljóðfræðilegu atriðin sem einkenna þessa aðgreiningu?



Því miður þá er ég mjög slappur í hljóðfræði svo ég veit ekki mjög vel hvað þú átt við og get ekki útskýrt. 

En ég get gefið dæmi: 

Sagnbót sagnarinnar "Að senda": "Ég hef *sent*". + i 

Við getum líka skoðað sagnorðið "Að benda". Ég bendi í dag og benti í gær. Þarna er í rauninni verið að yfirfæra algenga reglu yfir á "Að senda".



Edit: Ég veit ekki hversu útbreytt þetta er en þetta er mjög algengt. Ég mundi ekki segja að þetta væri mállýskubundið. Þetta er aðallega algengt hjá yngra fólki.


----------



## Alxmrphi

> Við getum líka skoðað sagnorðið "Að benda". Ég bendi í dag og benti í gær. Þarna er í rauninni verið að yfirfæra algenga reglu yfir á "Að senda".


Aha, tilhneigingin er sú að alhæfa almenna reglu (t.d. beygingarmynd sem sést í sögnum eins og _benda_) yfir á sagnir sem fylgja ekki þessu mynstri (t.d. _senda_). Gotja.
Ég gerði (ranglega) ráð fyrir að eitthvað annað væri að gerast í þessu dæmi. Það væri bara fráblásturinn og þar af leiðandi afröddun undanfarandi nefhljóðsins sem greinir /t/ og /d/ sundur í þessu tilviki.

Takk fyrir áhugaverðu fróðleiksmolana!


----------



## Nemabrincar

Já einmitt. Veistu nokkuð hvað þetta er kallað á ensku? Grammatical normalization eða eitthvað? Ég man eftir að hafa heyrt eitthvað hugtak....


----------



## Alxmrphi

Nemabrincar said:


> Já einmitt. Veistu nokkuð hvað þetta er kallað á ensku? Grammatical normalization eða eitthvað? Ég man eftir að hafa heyrt eitthvað hugtak....


Já - regularisation eða overgeneralisation til að lýsa nákvæmlega aðferðinni en _normalisation_ annars (að draga úr óregluleikunum í málkerfinu)


----------



## Nemabrincar

Þetta er virkilega áhugaverður hlutur. Takk


----------



## ShakeyX

What just happened


----------



## Nemabrincar

Sorry for hijacking the thread. I was just saying that it's quite common for people to conjugate "Að senda" in a different way. Often they may say (or even write) "Ég sen*t*i" instead of "Ég sen*d*i" for the past conjugation. It might help you to distinguish between the two when people talk. It's not considered right and not everyone talks like that, but younger people often use it.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Yeah, all we were saying that there is a regular tendency for verbs in that declension and that end in have -_enda_ in the infinitive to change the '_d_' in their past tense to a '_t_'. Like:



InfinitivePresentPastað hendaég hen*d*iég hen*t*iað bendaég ben*d*iég ben*t*iað lendaég len*d*iég len*t*iað vendaég ven*d*iég ven*t*i

So, when language learners come across '_að senda_' there is an active recognition that a class of similar verbs all have this one change so they apply the regular pattern over to senda and thus say _ég senti_ in the past (when in fact it's irregular in the sense that it should still be _ég sendi_). That's all we were talking about. Sometimes you can't tell the difference and context doesn't help. It's confusing at times, yes, but as a native English speaker I'm sure at least once you've been stumped when reading aloud of how to say '_read_' in a specific example.

* I read on Tuesdays.

Is that "red" in the past reporting a past action or is it "read" in the habitual present that is still on-going? It's impossible to tell.
The 'senda' thing is similar to that, but it's not a huge problem that impedes communication, but it looks like the younger generation of speakers are ironing out this irregularity to create conformity in the system so one pattern applies across the board.


----------

